# Winter hunting



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

Id enjoy doing some winter small game but I can't for the life of me figure out how to keep my banda warm enough. They get cold even inside my coat and it makes me worried to shoot anything but a squirrel I would love to take some rabbit but I just feel like it would not be ethical to take the shot knowing my bands will be weaker


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

For what I've read, squirrels are actually a lot tougher to kill than rabbits. So if you feel confident taking squirrels, you should be good to go for rabbits as well provided you use the same setup.

Also, in tackle stores around here they sell little baggies with a saturated salt solution and a click coin. Click the coin, salt crystallizes, baggie goes from soft to solid and white in stead of see through and gets hot instantly.

After use you can put them in hot water to get them back to liquid state and use them again later. Reusable about ten to twenty times, depending on quality and age.

Maybe you can put a couple of those heat packs in your pockets, click them one by one as needed and keep your catty in the same pocket.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Randysavage said:


> Id enjoy doing some winter small game but I can't for the life of me figure out how to keep my banda warm enough. They get cold even inside my coat and it makes me worried to shoot anything but a squirrel I would love to take some rabbit but I just feel like it would not be ethical to take the shot knowing my bands will be weaker


Use TB Black Latex if you can find it....no the latex free stuff that's junk....get a couple of hand warmer for in side your jacket...

the thera band black is thinner and works better in cold weather.....OM

PS for shooting Rabbits aim for the eye or ear canel....Instant Kill


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good advice for the hand warmers. And good comment on squirrels vs rabbits. If you can kill a squirrel, you can kill a rabbit.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Randysavage said:


> Id enjoy doing some winter small game but I can't for the life of me figure out how to keep my banda warm enough. They get cold even inside my coat and it makes me worried to shoot anything but a squirrel I would love to take some rabbit but I just feel like it would not be ethical to take the shot knowing my bands will be weaker


To reiterate what viper said:

I have a few of those reuseable hand warmers. I'll just put one in the same pocket as my sling. Does the trick for me.

Kinda like these but the ones I have my grandfather gave me, so they are probably military issue: http://www.amazon.com/Hot-Go-Reusable-Heat-Packs/dp/B016OA5YK0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1452969907&sr=8-2&keywords=reusable+hand+warmer

You just boil them til they are clear again and you're good to go for another go. The ones I have I have had for going on 15 years and they still work just as good as they did on day 1.

Though truthfully I don't really like shooting in the cold, the few times I have really wanted to this has worked.

Edit: I did some looking around. The ones I have are so old and used that most of the writing has rubbed off, but the one thing I could read was "rism" and some of the instructions. After a few google searches I found these beauties.

http://www.galaxyarmynavy.com/item-4816.asp

I'm like 99% sure this is the same ones I have that have lasted me going on 15 years.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I do all the above mentioned with the addition of a hand muff that attaches to the waist . I place a hand warmer inside the muff and keep the slingshot in there .


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Phoul Mouth thanks for the tip I'll keep a sharp lookout for the Prism brand military grade handwarmers, the one I used to have would not recharge anymore after a couple dozen uses. Although more expensive, these seem well worth the investment.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Viper010 said:


> Phoul Mouth thanks for the tip I'll keep a sharp lookout for the Prism brand military grade handwarmers, the one I used to have would not recharge anymore after a couple dozen uses. Although more expensive, these seem well worth the investment.


Yeah man, I love these things. I used to work in this really crap drafty warehouse. I used 4 of these things a day, all winter, for 4 years straight and they are still going strong. I love em, most useful gift anyone has ever given me to be honest.


----------

